# d3dx9_39.dll not found...



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

today i installed Fuel and i keep getting this error :







i tried installing dx9, visual c++, nvidia physx did not fix sombody help me


----------



## MRCL (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.dll-files.com 

Get the dll from there and throw it in the win32 folder. Then maybe you need to "activate" the dll by executing "run" and type holdonasecimgooglingquick


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

you meant system32 ?


----------



## MRCL (Jul 19, 2009)

DreamSeller said:


> you meant system32 ?



Lol yes, sorry


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

what? bad jewjitsu man. bad.

Install directX 9.0C, download it from the MS website.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

i tried dx9C didnt help looks like my this xp copy has some bad areas ill go w7 then later ... 
thanks MRCL 





 & Mussels


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

the missing file is a directX file.

What DX installer did you use? there are several versions.


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

i used the last one from ms and another from some tracker


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

the fact you mentioned a tracker, worries me a little.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=0cf368e5-5ce1-4032-a207-c693d210f616


----------



## Sonido (Jul 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what? bad jewjitsu man. bad.
> 
> Install directX 9.0C, download it from the MS website.



Mussels is correct. Just install the latest DX9.0 files.

Download Link


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

Sonido said:


> Mussels is correct. Just install the latest DX9.0 files.
> 
> Download Link



thats what ive dled yesterday



Mussels said:


> the fact you mentioned a tracker, worries me a little.
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=0cf368e5-5ce1-4032-a207-c693d210f616



should i edit that ?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

try the one i linked. the webupdater fails sometimes.


----------



## Lillebror (Jul 19, 2009)

You should run the Runtime installer of DirectX  That should solve your problem.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

oh yeah, it occured to me that the installer isnt always straight forward with the redist version. The first stage it just unpacks to a folder, you have to go wherever you unpacked it to, and run DXsetup.exe


----------



## MRCL (Jul 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> what? bad jewjitsu man. bad.
> 
> Install directX 9.0C, download it from the MS website.



Hey I tried to help, I had a missing dll case recently and it worked like I said, sorry that I don't know all dlls


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hey I tried to help, I had a missing dll case recently and it worked like I said, sorry that I don't know all dlls



your solution would have worked. Until he tried the next game that needed updated directX, and he came back asking for help again...


----------



## MRCL (Jul 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> your solution would have worked. Until he tried the next game that needed updated directX, and he came back asking for help again...



True... guess two people learned something today. Thanks man.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 19, 2009)

Mussels said:


> oh yeah, it occured to me that the installer isnt always straight forward with the redist version. The first stage it just unpacks to a folder, you have to go wherever you unpacked it to, and run DXsetup.exe


 i agree DreamSeller did you just unpack it or did you install it aswell , have you done the old click start, click run ,type in dxdiag ,and on the second page where it says directx files ,
scan through them ,as the latest versions should be about the 04/04/2009 if it's instaled properly


----------



## DreamSeller (Jul 19, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i agree DreamSeller did you just unpack it or did you install it aswell , have you done the old click start click run ,type in dxdiag ,and on the
> second page where it says directx files ,scan through them and the latest 1s should be about the 04/04/2009 if it's instaled properly



i did the unpaking then i installed them but not the way you mentioned : run...  ill try the one mussels linked but ive got to go now ill be on a little later with result and thanks


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 19, 2009)

Look on the Fuel disk for the DirectX installer and run it.  That has the version the game is looking for.  Saints Row II did the same thing to me.


----------

